# Large purple loom



## Ronie

Hi I recieved a large round purple loom for Christmas.(48 pegs) I have the booklet on how to use it but the stitches are quite large.. so I think I need to use a larger yarn for it.. I was wondering if any of you have ever used this size and what did you make?? I need some ideas on what to make with such a open stitch.. Thanks.. Ronie


----------



## Wednesday

The round purple hat loom from knifty knitter? I have made hats, scarves, and even a shawl using that loom. I always use a chunky yarn with all the knifty knitter looms, because they are large gauge looms. You can find many patterns for the purple loom, just do a google search, or a youtube search to find patterns/tutorials, etc.


----------



## Ronie

Wednesday said:


> The round purple hat loom from knifty knitter? I have made hats, scarves, and even a shawl using that loom. I always use a chunky yarn with all the knifty knitter looms, because they are large gauge looms. You can find many patterns for the purple loom, just do a google search, or a youtube search to find patterns/tutorials, etc.


Thank you .. I kinda thought that it would require a chunky yarn... I'll do a google search.. if you have done the shawls did you use worsted weight yarn and go back and forth instead of in the round??


----------



## Wednesday

Ronie said:


> Thank you .. I kinda thought that it would require a chunky yarn... I'll do a google search.. if you have done the shawls did you use worsted weight yarn and go back and forth instead of in the round??


Yes, you go back and forth, and do not join in the round. I actually used 2 strands of worsted weight yarn held together. I used this pattern from Ravelry. You might have to register to see the pattern, but it's worth it because Ravelry has a ton of loom knitting patterns! The pattern actually uses the green 36 peg round loom, but I used the purple 48 peg round loom with no problems.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/25th-street-stole


----------



## Ronie

Wednesday said:


> Ronie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you .. I kinda thought that it would require a chunky yarn... I'll do a google search.. if you have done the shawls did you use worsted weight yarn and go back and forth instead of in the round??
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you go back and forth, and do not join in the round. I actually used 2 strands of worsted weight yarn held together. I used this pattern from Ravelry. You might have to register to see the pattern, but it's worth it because Ravelry has a ton of loom knitting patterns! The pattern actually uses the green 36 peg round loom, but I used the purple 48 peg round loom with no problems.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/25th-street-stole
Click to expand...

Thank you for the link.. I actually spend way to much time in Ravelry..  I love it in there... I'll have to go and check it ... Thanks again... Ronie


----------



## Karen M1

Ronie said:


> Hi I recieved a large round purple loom for Christmas.(48 pegs) I have the booklet on how to use it but the stitches are quite large.. so I think I need to use a larger yarn for it.. I was wondering if any of you have ever used this size and what did you make?? I need some ideas on what to make with such a open stitch.. Thanks.. Ronie


So many people think that they have to use a chunky yarn or double yarn with the Knifty Knitters, not so. Use the U knit stitch, Look for it on you tube. You will get a nice close knit using regular yarns.


----------



## Justme

okay this will make your stitches tighter. do the first round as stated. You wrap the yarn around each post. However they tell you to wrap around the second time the same way and then pull the bottom yarn over. If you want a tighter stitch DO NOT wrap the yarn around each post. Wrap it around the whole loom and then pull the bottom yarn over the top like they say. just keep wrapping each round like this and you will have a way tighter stitch. Hope this helps.

Debi


----------



## Ronie

Justme said:


> okay this will make your stitches tighter. do the first round as stated. You wrap the yarn around each post. However they tell you to wrap around the second time the same way and then pull the bottom yarn over. If you want a tighter stitch DO NOT wrap the yarn around each post. Wrap it around the whole loom and then pull the bottom yarn over the top like they say. just keep wrapping each round like this and you will have a way tighter stitch. Hope this helps.
> 
> Debi


I will look up the U knit stitch and I will follow your suggestions.. I am so sure that when we were kids... that we just wrapped it around the loom.. I don't remember doing the wrap of each peg before.. but then it was over 45years ago too.. LOL theres lots I don't remember..  thanks for the suggestions I really appreciate them all...


----------



## Andrea in TN

Karen M1 said:


> Ronie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I recieved a large round purple loom for Christmas.(48 pegs) I have the booklet on how to use it but the stitches are quite large.. so I think I need to use a larger yarn for it.. I was wondering if any of you have ever used this size and what did you make?? I need some ideas on what to make with such a open stitch.. Thanks.. Ronie
> 
> 
> 
> So many people think that they have to use a chunky yarn or double yarn with the Knifty Knitters, not so. Use the U knit stitch, Look for it on you tube. You will get a nice close knit using regular yarns.
Click to expand...

 yes indeed it is totally possible to use one strand of ww yarn if you use the u stitch or the flat stitch or the real knit stitch- look it up on you tube. chunky yarn is nice but sometimes you want a traditional knit object you know- old school and you can achieve this with the stitches mentioned. try it -- you'll like it

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie

Thank you for the wonderful responses from my fellow KP'rs you are all great... I knew there had to more to this loom when I got started.. the best thing is that its easy to do.. and quick.. I'll post pictures when I finsh up with some of my projects...


----------



## Andrea in TN

looking forward to seeing what you come up with. We all learn from each other here.


----------



## Moon Loomer

Ronie said:


> Hi I recieved a large round purple loom for Christmas.(48 pegs) I have the booklet on how to use it but the stitches are quite large.. so I think I need to use a larger yarn for it.. I was wondering if any of you have ever used this size and what did you make?? I need some ideas on what to make with such a open stitch.. Thanks.. Ronie


The purple round loom by Knifty Knitter is a 5/8" gauge adult hat loom, (Most of the round KK looms are 11/16" gauge, a 1/16" larger than the purple loom. The KK long looms have the 11/16" spacing but the pegs have a smaller diameter thus reducing the effective gauge to 5/8") the 5/8" gauge works well with worsted (4) wt yarns, single strand using the one over two or the two over one stitches. the one over two is the denser stitch particularly if flat ("u") wrapped. Made a nice scarf of Paten's lace. Ver-r-y wispy! Two strands of 4 wt, or one 5 or 6 wt yarns make fast hats on the purple adult hat loom. It is one of my favorite looms. Moon Loomer


----------



## Ronie

Oh wow thanks Moon Loomer.. thats a lot of information.. I am going over to Ravelry to see what patterns they have. I tried to do that earlier but hubby wanted to do something else... I'll probably finish up what I have on it and find something new to do...


----------



## Florida Gal

Ronie said:


> Hi I recieved a large round purple loom for Christmas.(48 pegs) I have the booklet on how to use it but the stitches are quite large.. so I think I need to use a larger yarn for it.. I was wondering if any of you have ever used this size and what did you make?? I need some ideas on what to make with such a open stitch.. Thanks.. Ronie


I am loom knitting a shawl right now that uses 3 strands of yarn. 2 solid colors and 1 verigated. They are quite pretty..


----------



## Ronie

I wish more loom knitted items showed up in the picture section.. or maybe we should just show our work here...there are so few posts in the loom section it seems to make it to the newsletter.. and I'm lucky if I can get through the newsletter... I definatly rarely have time for the rest of the posts..


----------

